# This is what we have to look forward to in North America if this muslim immigration is allowed to co



## David Jeffrey Spetch

This is what we have to look forward to in North America if this muslim immigration is allowed to continue. This is what Liberals such as Trudea and Obama wish upon your families!


 We need to prevent this Muslim immigration from happening for the well being of current and future generations here in North America. If this is what they do and get away with support of Liberals before they even populate enough to vote in sharia garbage then do realize once that is accomplished they will no longer be fighting for minority rights because minorities no longer have rights with sharia. You get beheaded or stoned to death for not being muslim, your kids under ten raped, your daughters raped then executed for being raped. The muslims that claim that they are not supporters of sharia are the ones keeping the door open for more mulsims until they have enough to vote in sharia. If they didn't want sharia they quite obviously wouldn't be muslim. The threat is real and our children deserve far better than to be treated like garbage. We must evict the traitors from office and begin deportation before what you see in this video is happening in North America of which to my understanding has already begun as they start by taking away freedom of speech while forcing their religious garbage on you such as the six cities that just betrayed Canada by labelling you being concerned with this real threat being forced upon your family as islamophobia of which a phobia describes an irrational fear. These are what Liberals encourage while they treat the public, you, your families like garbage that deserve to be lied to, deceived and betrayed all at the same time. We need to fix this and get rid of this very real threat and we need to do it fast.

They even have Liberals in other countries claiming that it is rape victims fault for muslims attacking them via gang rape! This has got to stop mulsim immigration and sharia is a very real threat we must eliminate for the well being of our families. Do you get it yet?!!

If nothing is being done about the sharia threat in your country, then you know that your leaders are betraying you, to your children, and grandchildren etc. to be killed in enactment of sharia law of which no one who is not muslim has any rights! They are currently using minority rights to push Muslims come here with intent to immigrate populate "and vote in sharia law" no matter what garbage they feed you because in the end if left unattended they overpopulate while their lobbyists starve the country by paying off traitors aka elected officials etc.. They are using our laughocracies which are fabricated as democracies but are really lobbyist dictatorships where our elected officials are selling Canada out to get rich while forcing lobbyist dictatorship  and especially socialist lies and deceptions upon everyone. Proof of globalist intervening. If an official isn't willing to just accept a pay check that Canadian citizens pay for, they are quite obviously not worth having in office.

 Lobbyists giving elected officials money to force their dictatorships needs to be criminalized permanently.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## ABikerSailor

More fear mongering from our resident loon.  BTW................Dearborn Michigan has one of the highest Muslim populations in the US, but it still is ruled by the Constitution and not Sharia. 

Go peddle your fears to someone else.


----------



## The Great Goose




----------



## pismoe

Thanks David , pay no attention to 'senor' BSailor as he loves third worlders .   As far as the way things are going all that needs to be done is to look at what muslims did and are doing in France just the other day .   Plus Bataclan , Charlie Hebdo and other murderous attacks .   See what they do in their homelands as even now the 'turk' are doing a bloody coup .     As some info mrobama supports the turk 'edrogen' .  I take hope that things are turning a bit simply because of what the 'brits' did as they left the 'eu' .   Anyway , thankyou David !!


----------



## Jackson

ABikerSailor said:


> More fear mongering from our resident loon.  BTW................Dearborn Michigan has one of the highest Muslim populations in the US, but it still is ruled by the Constitution and not Sharia.
> 
> Go peddle your fears to someone else.


Wake up to what Obama-Clinton have done.


----------



## hjmick

David should be banned. He's from Canada, by posting here he takes hate posting away from an American...


----------



## pismoe

and heres some muslims in miesota that want 'sharia' same as many muslims in 'dearbornistan' want sharia .    Also interesting is that in 'britain' there are some sharia courts in operation .  ---   Minnesota Muslims brutally honest: ‘We want Shariah’!  ---   Check out the video from Minnesota David and everyone else .


----------



## ABikerSailor

Even if the Muslims want Sharia law, they won't be able to get it because the only way to do that would be to secede from the state they are in and become their own nation.

Wait a minute..............isn't that what a lot of Conservatives want?  I've heard them talk about TX seceding for a long time now.


----------



## pismoe

hjmick said:


> David should be banned. He's from Canada, by posting here he takes hate posting away from an American...


-------------------------   I generally like Canadians , David is welcome here as far as I am concerned .   'trudeau' is the outfit that should be banned .


----------



## Jackson

We haven't witnessed a world in so much turmoil in the world and the US for decades!  Be prepared!  Be safe.


----------



## pismoe

ABikerSailor said:


> Even if the Muslims want Sharia law, they won't be able to get it because the only way to do that would be to secede from the state they are in and become their own nation.
> 
> Wait a minute..............isn't that what a lot of Conservatives want?  I've heard them talk about TX seceding for a long time now.


--------------------------------   as number of third worlders increase they tend to band together as people with grievances .     As they have the vote they vote together , how else do you think that they can vote muslims into USA government .   That's how the brits just got a muslim mayor of 'londonistan'  BSailor .


----------



## Vigilante

More truisms....


----------



## RodISHI

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> This is what we have to look forward to in North America if this muslim immigration is allowed to continue. This is what Liberals such as Trudea and Obama wish upon your families!
> 
> 
> We need to prevent this Muslim immigration from happening for the well being of current and future generations here in North America. If this is what they do and get away with support of Liberals before they even populate enough to vote in sharia garbage then do realize once that is accomplished they will no longer be fighting for minority rights because minorities no longer have rights with sharia. You get beheaded or stoned to death for not being muslim, your kids under ten raped, your daughters raped then executed for being raped. The muslims that claim that they are not supporters of sharia are the ones keeping the door open for more mulsims until they have enough to vote in sharia. If they didn't want sharia they quite obviously wouldn't be muslim. The threat is real and our children deserve far better than to be treated like garbage. We must evict the traitors from office and begin deportation before what you see in this video is happening in North America of which to my understanding has already begun as they start by taking away freedom of speech while forcing their religious garbage on you such as the six cities that just betrayed Canada by labelling you being concerned with this real threat being forced upon your family as islamophobia of which a phobia describes an irrational fear. These are what Liberals encourage while they treat the public, you, your families like garbage that deserve to be lied to, deceived and betrayed all at the same time. We need to fix this and get rid of this very real threat and we need to do it fast.
> 
> They even have Liberals in other countries claiming that it is rape victims fault for muslims attacking them via gang rape! This has got to stop mulsim immigration and sharia is a very real threat we must eliminate for the well being of our families. Do you get it yet?!!
> 
> If nothing is being done about the sharia threat in your country, then you know that your leaders are betraying you, to your children, and grandchildren etc. to be killed in enactment of sharia law of which no one who is not muslim has any rights! They are currently using minority rights to push Muslims come here with intent to immigrate populate "and vote in sharia law" no matter what garbage they feed you because in the end if left unattended they overpopulate while their lobbyists starve the country by paying off traitors aka elected officials etc.. They are using our laughocracies which are fabricated as democracies but are really lobbyist dictatorships where our elected officials are selling Canada out to get rich while forcing lobbyist dictatorship  and especially socialist lies and deceptions upon everyone. Proof of globalist intervening. If an official isn't willing to just accept a pay check that Canadian citizens pay for, they are quite obviously not worth having in office.
> 
> Lobbyists giving elected officials money to force their dictatorships needs to be criminalized permanently.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada


Exactly why Brexit was so popular but you won't here that on the mainstream media.


----------



## ABikerSailor

pismoe said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Muslims want Sharia law, they won't be able to get it because the only way to do that would be to secede from the state they are in and become their own nation.
> 
> Wait a minute..............isn't that what a lot of Conservatives want?  I've heard them talk about TX seceding for a long time now.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------   as number of third worlders increase they tend to band together as people with grievances .     As they have the vote they vote together , how else do you think that they can vote muslims into USA government .   That's how the brits just got a muslim mayor of 'londonistan'  BSailor .
Click to expand...


Hey...................Keith Ellison is a Muslim, and he was elected from the 5th district of Minnesota, which is in Minneapolis.   And Minneapolis has only 5 percent of Muslim or other religions, with most of it being Christian and Protestant. 

How does only 5 percent of the population of a district manage to elect a Muslim representative, without any support from the Christians?


----------



## Vigilante

ABikerSailor said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Muslims want Sharia law, they won't be able to get it because the only way to do that would be to secede from the state they are in and become their own nation.
> 
> Wait a minute..............isn't that what a lot of Conservatives want?  I've heard them talk about TX seceding for a long time now.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------   as number of third worlders increase they tend to band together as people with grievances .     As they have the vote they vote together , how else do you think that they can vote muslims into USA government .   That's how the brits just got a muslim mayor of 'londonistan'  BSailor .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...................Keith Ellison is a Muslim, and he was elected from the 5th district of Minnesota, which is in Minneapolis.   And Minneapolis has only 5 percent of Muslim or other religions, with most of it being Christian and Protestant.
> 
> How does only 5 percent of the population of a district manage to elect a Muslim representative, without any support from the Christians?
Click to expand...


DEAD DEMORATS VOTE, and VOTE OFTEN!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Vigilante said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Muslims want Sharia law, they won't be able to get it because the only way to do that would be to secede from the state they are in and become their own nation.
> 
> Wait a minute..............isn't that what a lot of Conservatives want?  I've heard them talk about TX seceding for a long time now.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------   as number of third worlders increase they tend to band together as people with grievances .     As they have the vote they vote together , how else do you think that they can vote muslims into USA government .   That's how the brits just got a muslim mayor of 'londonistan'  BSailor .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...................Keith Ellison is a Muslim, and he was elected from the 5th district of Minnesota, which is in Minneapolis.   And Minneapolis has only 5 percent of Muslim or other religions, with most of it being Christian and Protestant.
> 
> How does only 5 percent of the population of a district manage to elect a Muslim representative, without any support from the Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEAD DEMORATS VOTE, and VOTE OFTEN!
Click to expand...


Any links to back up your assertions that the Muslim population of Minneapolis stuffed the ballot box with dead voter ballots to get Ellison elected, or is this just more stuff you're pulling outta your ass?


----------



## Vigilante

ABikerSailor said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Muslims want Sharia law, they won't be able to get it because the only way to do that would be to secede from the state they are in and become their own nation.
> 
> Wait a minute..............isn't that what a lot of Conservatives want?  I've heard them talk about TX seceding for a long time now.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------   as number of third worlders increase they tend to band together as people with grievances .     As they have the vote they vote together , how else do you think that they can vote muslims into USA government .   That's how the brits just got a muslim mayor of 'londonistan'  BSailor .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...................Keith Ellison is a Muslim, and he was elected from the 5th district of Minnesota, which is in Minneapolis.   And Minneapolis has only 5 percent of Muslim or other religions, with most of it being Christian and Protestant.
> 
> How does only 5 percent of the population of a district manage to elect a Muslim representative, without any support from the Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEAD DEMORATS VOTE, and VOTE OFTEN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any links to back up your assertions that the Muslim population of Minneapolis stuffed the ballot box with dead voter ballots to get Ellison elected, or is this just more stuff you're pulling outta your ass?
Click to expand...

Google.... ACORN VOTER FRAUD.... Scumbucket!


----------



## pismoe

ABikerSailor said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Muslims want Sharia law, they won't be able to get it because the only way to do that would be to secede from the state they are in and become their own nation.
> 
> Wait a minute..............isn't that what a lot of Conservatives want?  I've heard them talk about TX seceding for a long time now.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------   as number of third worlders increase they tend to band together as people with grievances .     As they have the vote they vote together , how else do you think that they can vote muslims into USA government .   That's how the brits just got a muslim mayor of 'londonistan'  BSailor .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...................Keith Ellison is a Muslim, and he was elected from the 5th district of Minnesota, which is in Minneapolis.   And Minneapolis has only 5 percent of Muslim or other religions, with most of it being Christian and Protestant.
> 
> How does only 5 percent of the population of a district manage to elect a Muslim representative, without any support from the Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEAD DEMORATS VOTE, and VOTE OFTEN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any links to back up your assertions that the Muslim population of Minneapolis stuffed the ballot box with dead voter ballots to get Ellison elected, or is this just more stuff you're pulling outta your ass?
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------  not worth searching imo .    muslim was elected , somali muslims in Minnesota like and support sharia see my video  .    Somalis , lefties , dead people , enemies , fifth column scum they all vote together and that is my point BSailor .


----------



## pismoe

they also like suicide bombing ---   Good News! 1 in 4 US Muslim Youths Approve of Suicide Bombings   ---   some  young muslims approve of suicide bombings .


----------



## RodISHI

Canada has a rising problem on their hands but you have ignorant leadership there also.... Canadian Imam: “I don’t need to share compassion or sympathy” for Nice’s victims


----------



## Tommy Tainant

pismoe said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Muslims want Sharia law, they won't be able to get it because the only way to do that would be to secede from the state they are in and become their own nation.
> 
> Wait a minute..............isn't that what a lot of Conservatives want?  I've heard them talk about TX seceding for a long time now.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------   as number of third worlders increase they tend to band together as people with grievances .     As they have the vote they vote together , how else do you think that they can vote muslims into USA government .   That's how the brits just got a muslim mayor of 'londonistan'  BSailor .
Click to expand...

No it isnt you idiot.Mr Khan won widespread support from all parts of the community.The muslim vote is too small to tip the election. You probably know that though.


----------



## pismoe

thing is that you now have a muslim mayor of 'londonistan' england and that is due to the simple fact tat you have muslims and ilk in England Tommy .


----------



## Tommy Tainant

pismoe said:


> thing is that you now have a muslim mayor of 'londonistan' england and that is due to the simple fact tat you have muslims and ilk in England Tommy .


The Mayor of London is a Londoner whose father drove a London bus for a living. He has worked hard and done well for himself.
His religion is only an issue for loons.


----------



## pismoe

Tommy Tainant said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing is that you now have a muslim mayor of 'londonistan' england and that is due to the simple fact tat you have muslims and ilk in England Tommy .
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of London is a Londoner whose father drove a London bus for a living. He has worked hard and done well for himself.
> His religion is only an issue for loons.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   the mayor is a muslim supported by muslims and other muslim like ilk Tom !!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

pismoe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing is that you now have a muslim mayor of 'londonistan' england and that is due to the simple fact tat you have muslims and ilk in England Tommy .
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of London is a Londoner whose father drove a London bus for a living. He has worked hard and done well for himself.
> His religion is only an issue for loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------   the mayor is a muslim supported by muslims and other muslim like ilk Tom !!
Click to expand...

In fact he is not supported by all Muslims. He has had death threats off the extremists for his Liberal attitudes.


----------



## RodISHI

pismoe said:


> thing is that you now have a muslim mayor of 'londonistan' england and that is due to the simple fact tat you have muslims and ilk in England Tommy .


He is a bankers mayor. Pretty simple just start making a list and start avoiding whatever they are selling.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

ABikerSailor said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Muslims want Sharia law, they won't be able to get it because the only way to do that would be to secede from the state they are in and become their own nation.
> 
> Wait a minute..............isn't that what a lot of Conservatives want?  I've heard them talk about TX seceding for a long time now.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------   as number of third worlders increase they tend to band together as people with grievances .     As they have the vote they vote together , how else do you think that they can vote muslims into USA government .   That's how the brits just got a muslim mayor of 'londonistan'  BSailor .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...................Keith Ellison is a Muslim, and he was elected from the 5th district of Minnesota, which is in Minneapolis.   And Minneapolis has only 5 percent of Muslim or other religions, with most of it being Christian and Protestant.
> 
> How does only 5 percent of the population of a district manage to elect a Muslim representative, without any support from the Christians?
Click to expand...


 Muslim lobbyists and elected official traitors selling us out is how they do it.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

ABikerSailor said:


> More fear mongering from our resident loon.  BTW................Dearborn Michigan has one of the highest Muslim populations in the US, but it still is ruled by the Constitution and not Sharia.
> 
> Go peddle your fears to someone else.



Fear mongering? Having justified concern to get rid of a threat to our families and fellow citizens most certainly is not fear mongering, it's raising awareness to a threat that other countries are currently undergoing! Sharia garbage hasn't been enacted yet because muslims are not yet a majority in Michigan are they?!! Deliberately ignorant fool.

It's no secret that religion leads to war and divide but look at how muslims treat non muslims in Dearborn Michigan, this is what Trudeau, Obama and the fool I am responding too are doing to us.


This is what Trudeau and Obama are doing to us while trying to keep the main stream media from sharing these stories so they can pursue their muslim agenda.

We must get rid of this threat and that of sharia garbage!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## pismoe

Tommy Tainant said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing is that you now have a muslim mayor of 'londonistan' england and that is due to the simple fact tat you have muslims and ilk in England Tommy .
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of London is a Londoner whose father drove a London bus for a living. He has worked hard and done well for himself.
> His religion is only an issue for loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------   the mayor is a muslim supported by muslims and other muslim like ilk Tom !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact he is not supported by all Muslims. He has had death threats off the extremists for his Liberal attitudes.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------    , ----------------------   plus you can date and love the muslim mayor of 'londonistan' all you like .    The good news is that you probably can't have any young muslims Tom .   [I assume]


----------

